# Manistee Labor Day Tournament Post Fishing Feast



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

copied from the other thread:

All teams to meet at the SW corner of the Manistee city launch parking lot by 5:00 am to register and pay. Once you pay you may leave to go fish or leave at your leisure. We will be monitoring channel 72 and we will be freely sharing hot baits and depths as this is a FUN tournament.

If a team does not wish to meet that early arrangements should be made to pre-pay the night before or immediately following your team confirmation.

Here's the rules:

When: Saturday, September 30th 

Where: Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers

Time: Meet at the pier launch site by 5AM on Saturday for the official sign-up and financial matters.

Weigh-In: 3PM at the SW corner of the city lot. Look for the listing vessels in the lot.

Pot Luck Feast: Immediately following the weigh-in

We will quickly try to grab 1 or 2 pavilions at the Lions city park (any squatter volunteers?) same as last year. I'll bring a canopy to provide some shade and shelter if needed. Bring your favorite camp chair and your appetite. We'll clean fish at the fish cleaning station and start cooking after the weigh in. Then it's walking distance to the park.

Cost: $20 per boat plus $10 "Biggest Fish Prize" totaling $30 per boat

Points: Lake Trout 5
Coho 10
Chinook/King 15
Steelhead 20
Browns 25

Winner Is Determined: By a total of points and pounds

Limits: A maximum of 6 rods per boat and 6 fish may be weighed.

Friday Night: Those of us who will be here should get together someplace???? If not pre fishing we will be at the Insta Launch campground.

Fishing Info: This is a fun tournament and information is willinginly and freely shared among boats.

Lastly, the party will continue at the campground following the feast in case anyone wants to continue the fun well into the night.


Everyone drive carefully and see you up there.

Tim


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI 
Is there a place to plug in a crock pot at the park? I will convince my wife to grab us the pavilions. Just let me know which ones ya want.


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

I was going to bring burger and brats. Does anyone have the means to cook them?
I can change plans if needed, but I'll wish I hadn't killed the milk cow yesterday!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

If I recall there are electrical outlets at the Lion's Club shelter in the park as well as charcoal grills. Bring charcoal and starter.


----------

